# Folding bike advice



## jokey (18 Oct 2016)

Hi All,

New to the forum so be gentle with me! 

I am considering getting a folding bike and looking for a bit of advice really. I already have an "adventure road bike" which I love, but I have recently changed jobs which means I now work from home and no longer commute by bike a couple of times a week. Although I am home based I do a lot of travelling round the country by train to meetings, so I am considering getting a folding bike so that I can fit a bit of cycling in to and from stations. 

I am probably only going to be doing this 5 to 10 times a month, so am not sure I can justify it. But I do like the idea of it! 

Two things, 1) help me justify it  and 2) what to choose if I do...

Now of course a Brompton does seem the best choice, but they are pricey! I have seen a Dahon Qix D8 on ebay for around £400 (ex demo, slightly scratched, no big deal) which looks pretty good. Anyone know anything about them? 

Many thanks


----------



## cheys03 (18 Oct 2016)

I'd get a Brompton 

Justification of cost...it holds its value well. If you find the arrangement isn't to your liking and the bike goes mostly unused you will be able to resell easily and without much loss.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forum. .

Bromptons are pricey, but as above, if you don't like it for some reason, you can resell it for what you paid for it. If you cant afford a Brompton or really don't want to spend that kind of money, then there are many good brands out there. Dahon are good bikes, as are terns.There are pros and cons for most of them. Some may be a bit heavy. Some don't fold well.

It's a case of trying a few before you buy to find the right one for you. And there is nothing wrong with buying second hand either. You have to think about what kind of cycling you will be doing, where you will be cycling, and the weight of course, especially if you need to get it in and out of you're car. Good luck with making the right choice.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Oct 2016)

Another Brompton vote here. I love mine, and it's perfect for train journeys. I got mine through the cycle to work scheme, if this wasn't available I'd have bought used.


----------



## Oxo (18 Oct 2016)

"I think, therefore I am" ........,,.a Brompton rider.


----------



## mjr (18 Oct 2016)

Justification: you'll cover the cost by saving station taxi fares in how many months?


----------



## Cycleops (18 Oct 2016)

I'm also thinking of a folder. The Brompton is great if you want the ultimate small folded size and you're not doing a long journey. The 16" wheels mean more effort and slow progress. Remember these are wheels from a five year olds bike. Plus they are very pricey. Don't get me wrong I think they are great bikes but for occasional use you'll have to justify it to yourself.

I have in fact been looking at the Dahon Qix, about half the Brompton price. You get 20" wheels and a compact fold. Weight is a tiny bit lighter I think. Gears are a derailleur type as opposed to the hub gears on the Brompton. Fixing a puncture with the latter is a pain although you do do a 'puncture shield' incorporated in the tyres (also on the Qix). You can push both of them easily while folded, you don't want to carry them too far.

@TrishnBonnie on here has a Dahon (badged as a Dawes) and I think she likes it, bought secondhand. I guess you makes your choice and pays your money.


View: https://youtu.be/X0k0Uy5aqVc


View: https://youtu.be/AKXsc9l-PlQ


----------



## TrishnBonnie (18 Oct 2016)

Yep love mine it's fun to ride and very light. The gears are good and the shifter is twistgrip on one side. The qix looks good and has a different fold, the handlebars aren't height adjustable but don't know if that makes any difference.

With a Brompton you get a community spirit and events to take part in. People who have them love them too. I personally wanted 20" wheels so really it depends what feels comfortable and whether a small fold is important. I fold mine regularly on the train and it's fine, not heavy and fits in the luggage space but it takes a lot of room up folded in my sister's car when she's given me a lift whereas a Brompton wouldn't 

Edit to add I got mine from putting a wanted ad on the forum no problem with secondhand if it's in good condition


----------



## Kell (18 Oct 2016)

Depending on where you live, you can hire a Brompton for about £2 a day. 

If you go on to buy one, you even get your hire fees back. 

I have to confess about 8 years ago when I got my first folding bike, Bromptons were very low down on my want list. 

I didn't like the way they looked. Certainly back then, the range of colours (that I saw anyway) were dull and the type of people I saw on them all seemed to be the same and pedalled around very slowly. 

However after three 26" wheeled folders [two Dahons (both of which had frames which snapped) and a Rabbit.de (which was run over when I got knocked off)] I've changed my mind. 

I got my Brompton just over a year (and 3,000 miles) ago and it's been brilliant. 

You can't beat it for the fold, and while it's not as good to ride as a 26" wheeled bike, the small wheels don't really bother you after about a week.


----------



## mjr (18 Oct 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Gears are a derailleur type as opposed to the hub gears on the Brompton. Fixing a puncture with the latter is a pain[…]


I've a Dahon with derailleur gears and I think they're a drawback on a small wheeled bike because everything is down in the shoot even more so than a large wheeled bike. Hub gears make more sense on a folding bike and puncture repair on a Sturmey Archer need only require unscrewing the shifter cable and reattaching it afterwards.


----------



## jokey (19 Oct 2016)

Hi All, 

Thanks for the advice. It does seem that Bromptons definitely engender love! I have discovered a bike shop about 20 miles from me, C H White & Son http://foldingbike.biz that specialises in folding bikes of all descriptions, so I'll pop down there at the weekend.

I am usually very impulsive with things like this, so fighting the urge to just buy one online


----------



## Cycleops (19 Oct 2016)

Good idea. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Oct 2016)

Another passionate Brompton owner here.
I've toured with mine, have a flight case for it for when I go overseas (which I do every week pretty much, so I can take it with me as required), it's in the back of the car now as I'm just back from a quick work-drive to France. Of my 9 or 10 bikes I have (including some classics and a custom built 853) it would be the first one I rescue if the garage was on fire. It's such a do-it all machine with great transportability.
I don't find the 16" wheels to be a problem except over very rough surfaces and cobbles, on reasonable tarmac it's pretty effortless. The complexity of changing a rear-tube on a Brompton is also over-stated, it's not so complex, just a short learning step.
Finally, yes you do become part of a community, they engender a certain 'love' with their quirkyness. It's a bit like Apple products, everything is bespoke, but it all works really really well together - bags/accessories etc.


----------



## 12boy (19 Oct 2016)

I am impressed with the sturdiness with which the Brompton is made. Those steel hinges are rebuildable and will last a lot longer than aluminum ones. It is a very effective cargo hauler for its size. It is not a bike I care to ride on ice nor in snow more than a couple of inches deep but I don't think any small wheeled bike would be. If you had one and your area has safe bike riding routes, you will probably find it quite able to replace other forms of transport, so you may ride it more than a couple of times a week. It is also a lot of fun to ride.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Oct 2016)

Cycleops said:


> I'm also thinking of a folder. The Brompton is great if you want the ultimate small folded size and you're not doing a long journey. The 16" wheels mean more effort and slow progress. Remember these are wheels from a five year olds bike. Plus they are very pricey. Don't get me wrong I think they are great bikes but for occasional use you'll have to justify it to yourself.
> 
> I have in fact been looking at the Dahon Qix, about half the Brompton price. You get 20" wheels and a compact fold. Weight is a tiny bit lighter I think. Gears are a derailleur type as opposed to the hub gears on the Brompton. Fixing a puncture with the latter is a pain although you do do a 'puncture shield' incorporated in the tyres (also on the Qix). You can push both of them easily while folded, you don't want to carry them too far.



There is very little difference riding experience wise between 16 and 20 inch wheels, both suffer a bit on rougher surfaces. Yes, neither are as quick as 700c road bikes, but also they are not that slow. I'm as quick on my Brompton as on a mountain bike with road focusssed tyres.

Removal of the rear wheel on a Brompton isn't very tricky, it's just a question of being familiar with how to do it and how to reassemble, but hub gears are much better, i.e. Low maintenance, for commuting in all weathers.

The main downside of a Brompton is the price, but they do last much longer than their aluminium cousins and hold their value very well.


----------



## Oxo (19 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Another passionate Brompton owner here.
> It would be the first one I rescue if the garage was on fire. It's such a do-it all machine with great transportability.
> I don't find the 16" wheels to be a problem except over very rough surfaces and cobbles, on reasonable tarmac it's pretty effortless. The complexity of changing a rear-tube on a Brompton is also over-stated, it's not so complex, just a short learning step.
> Finally, yes you do become part of a community, they engender a certain 'love' with their quirkyness. It's a bit like Apple products, everything is bespoke, but it all works really really well together - bags/accessories etc.




Absolutely agree with all of the above.


----------



## annedonnelly (19 Oct 2016)

I've seen comments on here that certain train companies only allow folders that fold smaller than a certain size so I'd check that before you buy.

If you get a Brompton & you're going to take it on express trains I'd get a cover of some sort. You don't want to leave an obvious Brompton in the luggage space at the other end of the carriage. The Brompton cover is about £20 I think & disguises it as a bulky bit of luggage not worth nicking. I expect a large black plastic bag would do a similar job.


----------



## jokey (19 Oct 2016)

Thanks everyone, I am becoming more convinced that stretching to a Brompton may be the way to go 

One other question, what are they like on hills? It's a bit hilly here on the edge of the Cotswolds, including one short but steepish one on the approach to the train station.


----------



## mjr (19 Oct 2016)

annedonnelly said:


> The Brompton cover is about £20 I think & disguises it as a bulky bit of luggage not worth nicking. I expect a large black plastic bag would do a similar job.


I don't bother with a bag on the train. I lock the bike to the luggage rack.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (19 Oct 2016)

I don't bother either, normally because I'm standing next to it jammed up by the doors. There's normally someone sitting in the luggage rack too.


----------



## 12boy (19 Oct 2016)

Hills are not really an issue if you set up your gearing to accommodate them. I would not get the one nor two speed models if climbing hills is a concern. Serious grades of any considerable length will require something in the 30 gear inch area if not lower, and yet you will want a 70-80 gear inch range for level ground , downhills and tailwinds. Discuss this with the bike shop, they should be familiar with what people use around there.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Oct 2016)

I was happy living on the side of the Pennines on a standard 3 speed Brommy but I do tend to be a grinder rather than a spinner. If you like to pedal a higher cadence (or really don't like hills  ) then a 6 speed or lowered gearing 3 might be a better bet. 

Other Brompton consideration is standard or extended seatpost 5'11" and I was at the very top of a standard post with the saddle on the high side of the clip. 

Expensive folders do tend to last far longer in your collection than a similar priced roadie for example would, so another factor to persuade you to buy is the VFM over the time you'll have it for.


----------



## Brand X (20 Oct 2016)

Are you sure you _need_ a folding bike? Check the train routes you are using to see if they permit bicycles, some do. If you do need a folding bike, and you can afford it, I'd go the whole hog and buy a brand spanking new Brompton, but the best cheap option I found was a lightly used Ridgeback folding bike (mine is a Ridgeback Envoy); they look identical to Dahon's because they _are _Dahon's, just rebadged. Mine was about £130 in near-mint condition.


----------



## Kell (20 Oct 2016)

I have a 6-speed Brompton with the standard ratios. For the most part in London, I only ever use 4,5 and 6. Four to start off, 5 for most pedalling, and 6 with a tailwind or when I'm feeling particularly good.

However, I live in High Wycombe and the train station is in the valley. I only ever use 1st when climbong back out and to the house.

2 and 3 I hardly ever use.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Oct 2016)

With any modern Brompton you can also change the main chainring (without changing chainset) from a standard 50T to 44T which gives a 12% lowered gearing. I ran my S6L like that for quite a while and found the low end suitable for pretty steep climbs and my first tours on it, however, I'm also an old grinder type so pushing a hard gear is natural for me.
For my trip to the Outer Hebrides with full touring kit, I replaced the 44T Chainset with a Stronglight compact double 50/34 (cost about £50) and this will take me up the side of houses. I'll admit I did push the full touring loaded Brompton up a short 25% incline simply because the front wheel was coming off the road .... even with the load! Yes the change from 50T to 34T is manual (actually you can downshift with your heel with practice), even the 34 ring gives a pretty good range for everyday running around as long as you don't want to go fast!


----------



## jokey (20 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> as long as you don't want to go fast!



I'm not fit enough to go fast up hills anyway!



Brand X said:


> Are you sure you _need_ a folding bike? Check the train routes you are using to see if they permit bicycles, some do



Because I'm not on a mainline, the trains are often only 2 carriages with no space for bikes and GWR only allow you to take a bike if you have pre-booked, as often I can't be sure a meeting will finish on time that would sometimes be hard. Plus, with a folding bike I could take it into buildings. I don't really want to cart around a lock good enough to be confident it will protect my current bike in many cities.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Oct 2016)

I toured on my M6L with standard gearing. I would have liked a lower bottom gear for Ventoux, and top was fine if I was aiming for 30+ mph. I've now got a 44/34 compact on there, for 12 with a stupidly low bottom gear!


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Oct 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> I toured on my M6L with standard gearing. I would have liked a lower bottom gear for Ventoux, and top was fine if I was aiming for 30+ mph. I've now got a 44/34 compact on there, for 12 with a stupidly low bottom gear!


Stupidly low is how all my bikes are becoming geared .... must be age ....


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Oct 2016)

No, we're getting better at spinning!
My story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Oct 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> No, we're getting better at spinning!
> My story and I'm sticking to it.


Thanks .... I'll borrow it if I may ....


----------



## Oxo (20 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> .... must be age ....



Spin it any way you like but I think you got it just about right.


----------



## T4tomo (20 Oct 2016)

My 3 speed started off with the 54t chainring, when my commute was very flat. When I pedalled the crank off it my commute had changed to include a short 12% plus drag, so I went with. 50t which still involves a bit of out of saddle honking.
I do like FFs idea of a compact manual change chainring if I was ever to tour etc on it.


----------



## doginabag (20 Oct 2016)

I have a Brompton, an S6L which I have had for a couple of months now. I had a Tern for a couple of years before that.
Always got on well with the Tern, fantastic when riding for the most part, despite parts randomly snapping and trying to kill me.

Build quality was awful, components were cheap. The fold was very quick but not as compact as the brompton. Wasn't very good at staying folded and always had to keep a bungee cord with me to strap it up to a hand rail in the vestibule on a train while having to keep a constant eye on it when pulling into a station to make sure no one tried walking off with it.

The new Dahon fold could tempt me back if I was convinced it was built well.

The Brompton fits in the void between seat backs.

The Tern rode more like a real bike, with the brompton you definitely know you are on something tiny, but there is fun with that. The Tern was faster.

Having recently ridden the tern again for the first time in two months I realised it didn't really feel like riding a real bike, but instead more like riding a drunk giraffe.

Both have their own good point and their quirks, but I don't regret getting the Brompton. Sold the Tern.


----------



## mjr (20 Oct 2016)

Yeah, the double-fold of the Brompton does seem much easier to handle, from those I've tried, plus I feel a bit more confident that steel may bend if overstressed, whereas I keep suspecting that my rebadged Dahon will crack and the first I'll know is when it falls apart. 

Just a quick mention: I've been thinking that I'll look at Decathlon's shop brand B'Twin Tilt when I need a new folding bike, as it comes with hub gears and it sounded like they'd cured some problems with the fold that got them a bad name.


----------



## MarkF (20 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Just a quick mention: I've been thinking that I'll look at Decathlon's shop brand B'Twin Tilt when I need a new folding bike, as it comes with hub gears and it sounded like they'd cured some problems with the fold that got them a bad name.



What problem? I am always on the look out fr one of these local. I sold my Dahon Speed 7and wish I hadn't, keep having to borrow MrsF's rebadged Dahon, a Philips Boardwalk.


----------



## mjr (20 Oct 2016)

MarkF said:


> What problem? I am always on the look out fr one of these local. I sold my Dahon Speed 7and wish I hadn't, keep having to borrow MrsF's rebadged Dahon, a Philips Boardwalk.


I think its owner said that the fold started refusing to lock in the open position. It was replaced under warranty with a later model.


----------



## simongt (20 Oct 2016)

Two of the main advantages of a Brompton are that when folded, the mucky drive train is uniquely on the INSIDE of the fold, so no grease / muck on you or your clothes. And secondly, nearly all the rail companys in the country accept folded Bromptons as hand luggage, which is not so with many other folders. 
Also Bromptons have been around for a long time and only incorporate design changes when there's a good reason to do so.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Oct 2016)

simongt said:


> And secondly, nearly all the rail companys in the country accept folded Bromptons as hand luggage, which is not so with many other folders.
> Also Bromptons have been around for a long time and only incorporate design changes when there's a good reason to do so.



How do they know if its a Brompton or not if its in a bag?

The gear change still feels like it was sourced at Poundland and the clamps should really have been replaced with QR types found on cheaper makes. All a bit difficult to stomach on a 1k bike.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Oct 2016)

Cycleops said:


> How do they know if its a Brompton or not if its in a bag?


Because anything else will be in a far larger bag?


Cycleops said:


> The gear change still feels like it was sourced at Poundland and the clamps should really have been replaced with QR types found on cheaper makes. All a bit difficult to stomach on a 1k bike.


The clamps and gear levers work. I'd sooner have stuff I know will work, rather than things which I know will eventually fail. Especially since when they fail, chances are I won't be able to replace them. I've heard too many tales of supposedly better folding bikes that have broken and been unable to be fixed,because the parts aren't available or the maker has stopped importing them.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Oct 2016)

I'm sure the train companies don't have a 'Bromptonometer' measuring device.

I would expect that any upgrade would be backed by Brompton after exhaustive testing.


----------



## T4tomo (21 Oct 2016)

Cycleops said:


> I would expect that any upgrade would be backed by Brompton after exhaustive testing.


That's what he's saying, with a Brompton you get that comfort, as spare parts are plentiful and upgrades always retrofittable. You can't guarantee that with some of the lesser brands.

Bromptonometer = arsey guard.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Oct 2016)

In which case any improvement would have their backing. I really do get the whole Brompton thing but I just wish it would look like you've spent all that money. Even the Brompton label is a sticker. Couldn't they just give it more of an air of quality? That's my point.


----------



## Kell (21 Oct 2016)

I think there's certainly some truth in that people (that haven't tried to buy one) think Bromptons are less expensive than they are.

But they're by no means the most expensive folders out there.


----------



## mjr (21 Oct 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> The clamps and gear levers work. I'd sooner have stuff I know will work, rather than things which I know will eventually fail. Especially since when they fail, chances are I won't be able to replace them. I've heard too many tales of supposedly better folding bikes that have broken and been unable to be fixed,because the parts aren't available or the maker has stopped importing them.


Clamps fair enough, but gear levers? My rebadged Dahon seems happy with an ordinary gear lever (SL-TY-30) and I'm pretty sure the original was generic (if a slightly daft choice that got trapped in the fold easily).


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Yeah, the double-fold of the Brompton does seem much easier to handle, from those I've tried, plus I feel a bit more confident that steel may bend if overstressed, whereas I keep suspecting that my rebadged Dahon will crack and the first I'll know is when it falls apart.
> 
> Just a quick mention: I've been thinking that I'll look at Decathlon's shop brand B'Twin Tilt when I need a new folding bike, as it comes with hub gears and it sounded like they'd cured some problems with the fold that got them a bad name.


They appear to have renamed the Tilt to Hoptown now. I spotted a tilt shape with Hoptown name yesterday in the new Decathlon near work. 

I was very interested in a Tilt when they 1st came out, it was not so much the fold but the alarming amount of flex through the hinge under Braking. I tried a few and spoke at length with the staff and they agreed when trying it themselves it was not a good sensation and effectively meant that you had to have a handful of rear brake pulled on before going anywhere near the front.


----------



## mjr (21 Oct 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> They appear to have renamed the Tilt to Hoptown now. I spotted a tilt shape with Hoptown name yesterday in the new Decathlon near work.


Are you sure? I couldn't see a Hoptown with hub gears when I looked.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Are you sure? I couldn't see a Hoptown with hub gears when I looked.


It was a derailleur version but definitely Tilt shape and Hoptown on the frame


----------



## jokey (22 Oct 2016)

So I went to the bike shop today to have a look and came back with this..







a lovely new M6L 

Had a couple of quick goes on it and it is very different to my road bike, but I reckon it will be fun!

Going to take a little while until I can fold it in 15 seconds though.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Oct 2016)

Good for you @jokey Enjoy. Let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2016)

jokey said:


> So I went to the bike shop today to have a look and came back with this..
> 
> View attachment 148752
> 
> ...


You are a very bad person.....

Welcome to the fold!


----------



## Oxo (22 Oct 2016)

jokey said:


> Had a couple of quick goes on it and it is very different to my road bike, but I reckon it will be fun!
> 
> Going to take a little while until I can fold it in 15 seconds though.




It will certainly put a smile on your face, so what other justification do you need. You'll crack the fold in no time at all, give or take 15 seconds.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Oct 2016)

Unless you're planning to have a pop at the Brompton world championship then I wouldn't worry too much about the 15 seconds. 

Enjoy your pride and joy


----------



## simon.r (22 Oct 2016)

jokey said:


> So I went to the bike shop today to have a look and came back with this..
> 
> View attachment 148752
> 
> ...



Nothing like a good impulse buy is there?!

My 83 year old Father has an old (20 ish years) Brompton and has been hankering after a new one for at least 2 years. He could quite easily afford it, but balks at the idea of spending £1,000 ish. I just wish he'd go and buy what he wants and get some pleasure out of it.

Fair play to you!


----------



## simongt (22 Oct 2016)

Cycleops said:


> the clamps should really have been replaced with QR types found on cheaper makes


All our bikes - ten of them - have had the quick releases changed for security skewers / solid axles for the same reason Brompton don't use them; we don't trust them.  Trainwise, I don't use a bag for my Brommy; it's too much of a faff taking it in & out of the bag when I'll be hurling / riding it within minutes of alighting the train anyway.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Oct 2016)

If you really need a bag, a Dimpa from IKEA is dirt cheap and fits a Brommie perfectly. It's only Eurostar and SNCF I've known insist on it.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Oct 2016)

jokey said:


> So I went to the bike shop today to have a look and came back with this..
> 
> View attachment 148752
> 
> ...



Good choice.

You can believe all you've read in your thread, Bromptons are versatile, sturdy bikes capable of everything from nipping around the corner to loaded touring.

Front bags are the best way to carry some luggage, the weight there dampens the steering a bit which is no bad thing.

You will need an attachment block, Brommie bags are expensive - even by Brompton standards - but there are cheaper options.

Worth having a look at the saddle position on yours, it looks a long way forward and may be outside the suggested safe tolerance marks on the saddle rails.

A cm or two further back is unlikely to make much difference to the riding position unless you are very fussy, and it would prevent any possibility of the rails bending.

Worth keeping the box if you have space in the loft to store it, just in case you want to 'send it on ahead' one day.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2016)

Point of Order @jokey 
New bike photos must be taken in the kitchen. It's the law ;-)


----------



## jokey (23 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Worth having a look at the saddle position on yours


Well spotted, and thanks for pointing it out. I took the photo before I adjusted the saddle. All safe now.



Fab Foodie said:


> Point of Order @jokey
> New bike photos must be taken in the kitchen. It's the law ;-)



I'll bear that in mind for the next one


----------



## 12boy (23 Oct 2016)

The front block is a very good idea since you will find a little weight in the front will improve the ride. I think the Brompton front end luggage setup is extremely well thought out and practical. I like 2-way SPD pedals, ergo grips and stubby bar ends myself, and my saddle is all the way back. Many on this forum prefer leather saddles in spite of the weight, but all that can wait because she's good to go right now. That little beauty should serve you well for many years to come.


----------



## Kell (24 Oct 2016)

I don't know what it is about Brompton, but every bike I've seen from them comes with the saddle mounted that far forward - including the one I hired.

In fact on the hired one, I had to buy a security torx key to move it back as it was far too upright.


----------



## jokey (24 Oct 2016)

The Brommie is all set up with a new luggage block and C Bag, all ready for my first official trip to a meeting in London tomorrow!

I am thinking of changing the rear reflector for an LED light, but it seems really low - is the rear light visible enough or is putting one higher up better?


----------



## Kell (26 Oct 2016)

I left my reflector alone and went with a seatpost mounted light.

Depends on your seatpost though, mine is the extended one, so doesn't go all the way down leaving just enough room to put a light on there and not foul the fold in any way.

I did see a one that fixes to the botton of the seat the other day, but only on specific versions...

http://brilliantbikes.co.uk/brompto...rompton-cateye-saddle-mounted-rear-light.html


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Oct 2016)

jokey said:


> The Brommie is all set up with a new luggage block and C Bag, all ready for my first official trip to a meeting in London tomorrow!
> 
> I am thinking of changing the rear reflector for an LED light, but it seems really low - is the rear light visible enough or is putting one higher up better?


How did it go?


----------



## Cycleops (26 Oct 2016)

Aren't you supposed to have a front and rear reflector by law? Maybe they only needs to be fitted on a new bike. Although if you don't I guess the police aren't going to put you in the same category as the Krays.


----------



## Kell (26 Oct 2016)

You are. Same as wheel reflectors and 4 orange reflectors on your pedals.


----------



## mjr (26 Oct 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Aren't you supposed to have a front and rear reflector by law? Maybe they only needs to be fitted on a new bike.


Rear reflector and pedal reflectors are obligatory in most cases. Front and wheel reflectors are only required at sale but can be removed if you like (but in most cases, why bother?)


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Oct 2016)

Wheel reflectors are not legally required if the bike has reflective wall tyres.

Strictly, every bike should have pedal reflectors, but that's widely ignored by the many cyclists who use clipless.

It may be bike makers get away with it by not supplying pedals with roadie bikes, or if they do, they supply cheapo platforms that do have reflectors.


----------



## jokey (27 Oct 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> How did it go?



It was great! Most of my journey could be done around/through Hyde Park, Green Park and St James' Park, which meant I didn't have to deal with London traffic too much. 



Cycleops said:


> Aren't you supposed to have a front and rear reflector by law?


The Brompton rear LED light also has a reflector, so you replace the reflector with a light and reflector.


----------



## Kell (28 Oct 2016)

Hyde Park eh?

If you see a fat bloke on a lime green Brompton with riser bars and bar ends, give me a wave...


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Oct 2016)

jokey said:


> The Brommie is all set up with a new luggage block and C Bag, all ready for my first official trip to a meeting in London tomorrow!
> 
> I am thinking of changing the rear reflector for an LED light, but it seems really low - is the rear light visible enough or is putting one higher up better?


Trelock do a nice integrated reflector and non flashing LED unit that is very good and works fine for being seen from behind (no rack on my Brom)


----------



## 12boy (28 Oct 2016)

You can now buy a 500 Lumen USB rechargeable light for less than my 140 and 240 lumens lights cost a few years ago. I use both of mine together and they do the job, so 500 would be better still. Get to work, recharge and you are good for a long ride home in the dark.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Oct 2016)

I've got one on the rack and another on the top of the seat post.
With the cost of LED lights, there's no good reason not to have more than one.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Oct 2016)

Kell said:


> Hyde Park eh?
> 
> If you see a fat bloke on a lime green Brompton with riser bars and bar ends, give me a wave...


..... After acing, avoid like the plague ;-)


----------



## Kell (28 Oct 2016)

Acing?


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Oct 2016)

Kell said:


> Acing?


Ha ... Waving!


----------



## jokey (30 Oct 2016)

Kell said:


> Hyde Park eh?
> 
> If you see a fat bloke on a lime green Brompton with riser bars and bar ends, give me a wave...



Will do!


----------

